# a question about company registration numbers



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

I've recently applied for something and have been asked for a company registration number, or a VAT registration number.

Now I believe to be VAT registered, your business has to be generating £75k or more, which mine isn't (yet).

Is a company registration number the same thing? I've looked on Google and it seems a CRN requires you to register your company with Companies House which means all of my businesses finances would be public domain.

I've only been in business from February and I'm unsure of what I need to do. Can anyone help?


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Raging Squirrel said:


> I've recently applied for something and have been asked for a company registration number, or a VAT registration number.
> 
> Now I believe to be VAT registered, your business has to be generating £75k or more, which mine isn't (yet).
> 
> ...


No a company registration number is not the same thing as being VAT registered.

Are you a sole trader?


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

yes I am a sole trader


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Raging Squirrel said:


> yes I am a sole trader


In which case you won't have set up a limited liability company, and thus won't have a company registration number.

Have you got the exact question, that the form is looking you to answer?


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

its just a form with detail fields, name, address, business name etc etc and then a section asking for company No and VAT No


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

For the section requesting company number, you can put 'Not Applicable'.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

I tried that but the application was unsuccessful due to not having a VAT or Company number


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

In which case, if the application is expecting a company registration number and/or a VAT registration, are you absolutely sure you (as a sole trader, and not as a limited liability company nor VAT registered) are eligible to apply?


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

it would appear not, but that requirement was not pointed out to me prior to the documents being sent to me. Thanks for your help.


----------

